
Ask HN: Has anyone else looked into their NCTUE credit report? - organicmultiloc
After reading one of the Krebs security posts about the various credit agencies I decided to look into the NCTUE agency I hadn&#x27;t heard of, and decided to get a free copy of my report after freezing with this organization<p>Much to my surprise the report showed that both Comcast and Verizon have charged me &quot;disconnect fees&quot; that I never agreed to, heard of, or received any bill for despite them having all my contact info and it not changing for many years. Verizon did this in 2012, and Comcast in 2015. Both accounts are now marked as &quot;delinquent&#x2F;unpaid&quot; despite these charges appearing to be fradulent.<p>I was quite surprised by this since I&#x27;ve maintained a flawless credit score for 20 years now, and didn&#x27;t even know there was this secret way to mark me as a deadbeat from this organization I had never heard of, and most importantly, that these charges appear to be wrong and somewhat hidden.<p>Has anyone else looked into their NCTUE report and found odd info?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nctue.com&#x2F;consumers
======
exhilaration
The poster is referring to this Krebs security post:
[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/05/think-youve-got-your-
cre...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/05/think-youve-got-your-credit-
freezes-covered-think-again/)

And the HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17029913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17029913)

I did request my NCTUE report after reading that (and froze my credit there)
but there was nothing unexpected.

------
gesman
Looks like some verticalized credit reporting agency that is in bed with
telecoms.

Send them properly worded request (better on legal firm letterhead) to remove
these charges - however consult with lawyer to make it _their problem_ , not
yours.

Otherwise they'll reply with "You need to resolve it with Comcast or whoever"

------
thisrobot
I've had good luck filing complaints with the CFPB to get things fixed on my
credit reports for some of the other credit reporting agencies:
[https://www.consumerfinance.gov/complaint/](https://www.consumerfinance.gov/complaint/)

~~~
jlgaddis
Filing complaints against the CRA or the company who "mis-reported" things to
the CRA?

------
homero
I did. Verizon was listed on mine and I've never used them.

------
Rjevski
Why do you care? Looks like this “credit agency” is only used by telecoms scum
and not by any reputable companies.

I’d personally love to have a marker that tells the nasty telcos that I am “no
good” and they shouldn’t bother doing business with me.

~~~
UnfalseDesign
It is not only used by telcoms. It is also used by utilities. So an unpaid
bill on your broadband service can lead to a higher deposit when you move and
sign up for electricity or propane.

~~~
5874-4b22-a4e0
Well you get your money back since its a deposit. Few hundred more is not
ideal, but it is not much.

